Ask HN: What do you think will happen to Facebook in the next 1-2 years? 10? - rblion
======
CM30
I suspect Facebook won't be around in 10 years. Social media sites and
services tend not to last forever, and with the way public opinion seems to
have turned against the company and the inevitably of a competitor coming
along with a new focus/different features, it's almost certain Facebook's days
are numbered.

Eventually, they'll be another Myspace. Another Digg. Another Friendster.
Whatever.

In the short term, well that's harder to predict. They'll probably get in a
bit of hot water over their attitudes towards privacy and the spread of 'fake
news' on the platform. They're already being called up in front of governments
to answer for their actions, and I suspect things could get much worse for
them there.

And then the inevitable will happen. People will keep calling for Facebook to
change, and eventually it will. In a way that basically destroys the selling
point of the site and drives people off to that hip new startup offering an
alternative.

The cycle continues.

